# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  борис

## saibot

I found a list of russian names on a website with a bunch of nicknames.  I just chose борис for this example, because it's a common russian name.  My question is; Who would call them by each of the names? 
Would борис be like a professional name that strangers would call him? 
Who would call him боря? 
Who would call him боренька? 
Who would call him борька? 
I guess what I'm looking for is who would call him by these different names, and in what situations. 
Thanks

----------


## Rtyom

*Борис* is the usual address, formal also. *Боря* is the usual diminutive, widespread. *Боренька* is the pet name used by very close people. *Борька* is a bit rollicking, used by all friends of his.   ::

----------

